# Array von Objekten in JSP iterieren



## RellikPoc (23. Jun 2005)

Grüße!
Versuche gerade, ein Array von Objekten in einer JSP zu iterieren...
Zur Ausgangslage:
Ich habe eine Bean (ShowAllHelpers), die Instanzen weiterer Beans (NewFormSubmitHelper) in einem Array verwaltet.

ShowAllHelpers:

```
public class ShowAllHelpers extends GenericHelper {
	NewFormSubmitHelper[] helpers = new NewFormSubmitHelper[0];
	
	public void setHelpers(NewFormSubmitHelper[] helpers){
		this.helpers = helpers;
	}
	
	public NewFormSubmitHelper[] getHelpers(){
		return this.helpers;
	}
}
```

In meiner JSP möchte ich nun auf ShowAllHelpers zugreifen und durch das Array von NewFormSubmitHelper laufen, um deren Attribute (Integer id, String firstName, String lastName) in einer HTML-Table auszugeben.
Aufgrund mangelnder Kenntnis von JSP und allem drum rum möchte ich euch nun um Hilfe bitten.

MfG, Poc

(JDK 1.4.2_08)


----------



## bambi (23. Jun 2005)

Gut das hast Du nun getan, aber Du hast uns noch net verrraten, wo genau Dein Problem liegt...

Du musst das Array and die JSP geben und dann ganz normal mit Java - wie sonst auch - durchlaufen und auslesen...

Also weisst Du jetzt nicht, wie Du Dein Array in die JSP bekommst oder ... ?


----------



## RellikPoc (23. Jun 2005)

Hi!

Mit 

```
ShowAllHelpers helpers = new ShowAllHelpers();
[...] Werte für helpers setzen - helpers hat nachweislich Inhalt ;) [...]
req.setAttribute("helpers", helpers);
```
sollte ich eigentlich das Array übergeben können. Nur kommt es nicht wirklich in meiner JSP an.

Ich versuch's mit 

```
<% ShowAllHelpers allHelpers = (ShowAllHelpers)request.getAttribute("helpers");%>
```
 auszulesen, aber bekomme nur 'n NULL-Objekt.

Ich gehe wohl recht in der Annahme, das da irgendwas beim Transport schief geht?

MfG, Poc


----------



## bambi (23. Jun 2005)

Das Anhaengen an die Session stimmt schon. Auslesen tust Du's dann mit

```
// import Deiner Klasse nicht vergessen
<%@ page import="...ShowAllHelpers " %>

// und dann einfach auslesen
ShowAllHelpers helpers = new ShowAllHelpers(); 
helpers = (ShowAllHelpers) session.getAttribute("helpers", helpers);

// und weiter geht's...
```


----------

